
Ask HN: Basic Tech Concepts for non-tech people? - kreeWall
What are some basic tech concepts that non-tech people need to understand before they learn how to code or interact with our tech savvy world? What things would it be useful for your sales&#x2F;marketing&#x2F;business department to understand about you or your job before interacting with you?<p>Here are a couple I&#x27;ve already come up with: 
- Binary numbers 
- How it sometimes takes a long time write simple things in code since you have to write every piece of it. 
- How the internet works.
======
humbleMouse
Learn what a web-service is. If you don't know what a web-service is nobody
will take you seriously.

Furthermore, I think sales people and the like should know what a virtual
cloud environment actually is. Ie. baremetal server running virtual computer
instances that take X amount of RAM and CPU which takes X amount of dollars
per instance.

